
How to write like a reporter from The Economist - squeakywheel
http://www.economist.com/styleguide/introduction
======
MarkMc
Ironically, "How to write like a reporter from The Economist" sounds more like
a headline that would appear in The Economist than "Style Guide"

~~~
squeakywheel
I eat their dog food

------
vonnik
This Mark Twain quote is mind-blowingly fantastic: _“At times he may indulge
himself with a long one, but he will make sure there are no folds in it, no
vaguenesses, no parenthetical interruptions of its view as a whole; when he
has done with it, it won 't be a sea-serpent with half of its arches under the
water; it will be a torch-light procession.”_

------
c_r_w
Can someone send this to Pando Daily, please? Love their content, dislike
their style.

------
johnchristopher
Aren't number 1 and number 5 opposed ?

~~~
HenryTheHorse
Not really.

#1 is about using fresh and original figures of speech. #5 is about using
plain language and avoiding jargon.

~~~
johnchristopher
Okay.

------
batz
Mocks Populi

There is a an apocryphal story in which your anonymous correspondent was on a
small business jet somewhere between Davos and Dubai, when he asked a former
Thatcher minister what shade of pink the Financial Times newspaper was.
"Parlour," the minister replied. It is in the spirit of this self-referential
anecdote that an auspicious news peg has provided an opportunity to sound off
on a pet saw and perhaps let on that I went to Cambridge.

Broadly, this newspaper is neither here nor there on a given issue, other than
to say that it is different from what you expect - and for reasons that may
surprise you. The prediction will be driven by the available data, include a
smirk at the newcomer, and give a sop to the status quo. All things equal, it
will predict outcomes that are some function of the sum of elements by the
number of elements, and provide a view that is "radically centerist," if
perhaps a bit smug. A reversion to the mean, indeed.

\-- Every Economist Article Ever

